# Goin' nekked test feedback please



## alamocdc (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that I have your attention, I'm trying something a bit different with my light tent to try and get better shots for my web site. I really like the look of the background props I've tended to use in the past, but the camera OFTEN wants to focus on the prop rather than the pen. The pen I posted last night is an excellent example. Oh, and I had the pen centered in the focus grid just like the manual tells me.[V] So I went back to a modified version of something I got from Lou a few years ago. Whaddya think... about the photo, not the pen?







I think I may stay with this. TIA!


----------



## igran7 (Mar 26, 2008)

It looks just slightly out of focus on the bottom portion of the pen compaired to the upper finial, also a little darker than the upper portion.


----------



## stevers (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey, Hey, Hey, that's not funny. You done got my hopes up.


----------



## gketell (Mar 27, 2008)

Background is too bright,  It hurts my eyes.

What Joe said.  In general, if you are trying to do precise Depth of Field focusing, you want to focus about 1/3 of the way back from the closest point because the way it works the closer you get the harder it is to focus so you get a 1/3 - 2/3 kinda thing.  

Also looks like you could afford to sharpen it just a hair.

And, unless you want it to look like a matt/semi-gloss finish, you need to add a highlight light.

GK


----------



## scubaman (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Whaddya think... about the photo, not the pen?


With this type of shot, I'd get at exactly 90 deg from the pen - straight on.  The whole pen is in the focal plane (which, strictly speaking, is often not a plane but curved - but you get the idea  )  Pay attention to the clip orientation also - there is no right or wrong...  you could try straight on (centered, 0 deg), off to the side (90 deg) or in between like 45 deg, try different shots and see what you like - this may depend on th epen model even.  The orientation here seems accidental, and the clip just shows up as dark.  Lastly, I'd try to make the stand disappear completely behind the pen.  Well, one more thing...  the stand whether it's hidden or not will affect the background lighting in the mid-section.  The lucite won't give you a shadow, and that may be the most important thing, but it's something else you can try, if you want.  What camera are you using?  Does it have a spot-focus mode?

To get to exactly 90 deg use something like a copy stand or a home-made version of one, or a tripod (put a bubble-level on the camera)


----------



## gerryr (Mar 27, 2008)

I second Rich's question about what camera you're using.  Does it allow for manual focusing.  I only use manual focus, partly because the lens I use is not an AF lens and partly because I don't like letting the camera make decisions for me.


----------



## Hello (Mar 27, 2008)

You'd said that "the camera wanted" to do something...auto focus on teh background....try going manual focus.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Hey, Hey, Hey, that's not funny. You done got my hopes up.



Steve, that is just sooo wrong in so many ways!!!!!!! You are one SICK individual!!!!!!!!!![]

Okay, to answer some of the questions. I don't have, nor can I justify a high end camera (other than my Milota 35mm that I've had for about 10 years now). My digital is a Samsung D530. Gerry, the focus is only automatic.

Rich, I can find nothing in the manual about spot focus. I moved the lucite so it is 90 degrees from the pen but I still have a focus problem on the nib end (see the pen I recently posted in the "Penturning" forum), but I think I may have corrected that now. I thought I had the camera parallel to the surface, but it may have been cocked just a tad. I'll keep working it until it is right.

This may be about the best I can do with this little jewel. Someday I might be able to spring for a Nikon, but for now...

Thanks for the input, all!


----------



## stevers (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh Billy, your maken me blush[:0][:I].


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 27, 2008)

What type of wood is that? I have a couple of pens like that and no names on them.
Thanks


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 27, 2008)

Johnnie, that would be Myrtlewood burl.


----------

